# Which other of Mikes Tapes might help?



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Hi everyoneI have tried Mikes Ibs tapes a year ago with some success and I am now back to square one and have been for quite some time. I recently went on vacation and everything was moving a bit better. I was thinking maybe it was because there is no stress and everything was so relaxed? I do not feel stressed ever but maybe I am and it is just not noticable enough to me but is to my system. I was wondering what other tape of Mikes anyone would recommend? Also what is his website, again?Thanks Alison


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ali, I'm about to start the IBS audioprogram all over again myself. I was able to greatly reduce my pain symptom after the first hearing. And I was able to knock down some residual D after re-listening to about the first 3rd of the program again. I've had a load of triggers come my way this year and I'm going to have another listen. Now I know everyone is different, but for me, and my oh so sensitive gut, I am confident that listening again will get me back to snuff soon. I'm sure Eric or Mike will set me straight here if I'm wrong, but I think that each listen I have had, has probably worked on whatever my sub-con needed at the time. I have been living with this for a long time and I'm sure it will take sometime to get my sub-con enhanced positively to help me manage my symptoms even more effectively.Then I will look forward to trying the Towards Inner Peace title as well as the other titles available from Mike.Here is his website url: http://www.healthyaudio.com/ Hope this helps and I hope you are feeling better soon.BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

alihawk, what symptoms are you having now?I would personally redo the IBS audio program right now first.We can help you out with this.


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

HiEric my problem is and lways has been constipation. I go once a month if I don't take anything. After I did the tapes a year ago I was a little better for maybe 4-6 weeks. I just did a sitz marker test and all 24 rings were still in my bowel after 6 days. Since things were moving a little better on vacation I was thinking maybe I am stressed although I do not feel it. Suggestions appreciatedAlison


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Alison, well you seem to have a transit problem. Did they give you suggestions after the test and did you go over the results with the doctor, what did he say?If when you finnished the last time you felt better, you might try it again. Ht slows down the gut while your actually doing it, but should be okay all and all. You could try one of the others the general relaxtion one is very good also. I am still thinking a review of the 100 would be a plus still to start back up with.Some of the stress and emotions that effect IBS were not even aware of.Are you having pain? C the only symptom? And what are you doing for that in general.Some of the stress might actually make things move quicker really.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All, Hi Alihawk,I would suggest you do the program again. HT allows your to speed up or slow down your system, it may be you just need to go around again.With C types there seems there is a slightly different mind set, D types want something to stop, C types want something to start. My expereince with patients is that it is easier to stop something than starting! I am researching this pattern in my work currently.Once you are half way thorough email me an let me know, or put on this thread.Best RegardsMike


----------



## alihawk (Oct 23, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your suggestios. I will retry the IBS program again. I will let you know how it goes. Eric I go see the doc in July but this really is not a big surprise so I doubt any thing new will be shed.My primary suggested that I might want to try Luperon to stop my hormones. Cause I seem to be a bit better when I get my period. This is when you have the least amount of hormones so she suggeted knocking them out all together for 3 months to see what happens. Still thinking about that one I will run it by my gi doc in July.Once again thanks for the suggestions. I will start the IBS tapes again and keep you all posted.Alison


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Good, then I'll have company.







Here's hoping for the best for both of us!







BQ


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Alison:I'm sorry to hear about the C being so bad. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. Keep us updated on how you are doing.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Alison, I am not to sure about playing with the hormones to much, I would run that by your GI doc for sure and try the tapes for know to start. There is some research on HT and some specific hormones they thing it helps with also just fyi. The hormone is called VIP.I am not saying the hormone thing might not help and you shouldn't ask, I would just be careful going there if I were you. Better safe then sorry on this one.


----------

